# Karma



## ZeuZ (Sep 2, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the karma rating is standing for? ありがとう！ thx!


----------



## Tarrum (Sep 2, 2011)

Press [applaud] and someone will get a +1. Press [smite] and you give them a -1. Basically, if you like what someone posted you press +1 and otherwise -1 (or nothing)


----------



## gferdinandsen (Sep 2, 2011)

ZeuZ said:


> Can someone tell me what the karma rating is standing for? ありがとう！ thx!



The numbers of applauds/smites (right below the rating) that you get. Basically if you like what someone has to say, you should applaud them; if you think they are way off base, rude, or otherwise clueless, you should them smite them.

You will notice that the more opinionated posters have high scores on both sides.


----------



## ZeuZ (Sep 2, 2011)

Oki Thx, still can't find those buttons though  --> I see, it depends on the topic


----------



## unfocused (Sep 2, 2011)

> I see, it depends on the topic



You also have to be signed in to give a rating. (BTW, this fine advice ought to be worth an "applaud"  )


----------



## dstppy (Sep 2, 2011)

gferdinandsen said:


> You will notice that the more opinionated posters have high scores on both sides.



Certain topics cause people to get clicky as well I noticed  (I won't say it for fear of retribution :-X )

The best you can do when it's anonymous like this is to ignore it if someone smites you and consider how it feels when you use the feature(s) yourself.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Sep 2, 2011)

OK, I signed in. But I still don't see buttons to give Karma. Do I have to increase my post count before I get the buttons. Or, am I just not seeing them? ;D


----------



## Heidrun (Sep 2, 2011)

dppaskewitz said:


> OK, I signed in. But I still don't see buttons to give Karma. Do I have to increase my post count before I get the buttons. Or, am I just not seeing them? ;D




Just press applaud or smile


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 12, 2011)

dppaskewitz said:


> OK, I signed in. But I still don't see buttons to give Karma. Do I have to increase my post count before I get the buttons. Or, am I just not seeing them? ;D



I don't see the option either. Maybe we just have to make more posts before it becomes available?


----------



## Admin US West (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, there is a minimum number of posts required to use the feature. This is to allow new members to get a feel for whats normal as far as posts go, and to stop people from signing up just to smite someone before they have established themselves as a legitimate poster.

Use the plus or minus sparingly, I seldom use the negative unless someone is really super rude to others, but not enough to get a ban or warning. Some are like kiddies, and just like to post negatives on others. It really is not helpful to do this. We do not track who uses the Karma. Its recorded in the database, but we have not bothered to dig it out, so its anonymous.

If someone is helpful and is making a positive contribution to the discussion, by all means give them a positive.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 12, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Yes, there is a minimum number of posts required to use the feature. This is to allow new members to get a feel for whats normal as far as posts go, and to stop people from signing up just to smite someone before they have established themselves as a legitimate poster.
> 
> Use the plus or minus sparingly, I seldom use the negative unless someone is really super rude to others, but not enough to get a ban or warning. Some are like kiddies, and just like to post negatives on others. It really is not helpful to do this. We do not track who uses the Karma. Its recorded in the database, but we have not bothered to dig it out, so its anonymous.
> 
> If someone is helpful and is making a positive contribution to the discussion, by all means give them a positive.



Thanks. Good to know. I actually saw that I had the ability to give points right after I made a post about not being able to see the option!


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 18, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> We do not track who uses the Karma. Its recorded in the database, but we have not bothered to dig it out, so its anonymous.



I was going to start a new thread about my question, but i'll post it here instead.

Currently, I don't think there's any way for me to view what posts of mine have been given 'karma' ratings.
Frankly, I don't want to know *who* applauds me, or who smites (that kind of information is just going to lead to flame wars and retaliation).

But, I would very much like to know for *what* I am getting applauded or smited.

The whole idea of the system is that people who always say negative things can be identified, and those who try to be useful can also be applauded. But I make a lot of posts (i'm in the top-10, or nearly, i think). So how am I to know which of my comments are seen as useful or not?
eg, this morning I was +15/-7, I posted maybe 5-10 times, now i'm +16/-9. Which post did someone like, which did 2 people not like?

Whether this can be implemented is probably dependant on the Forum Software used, but it's certainly a feature I'm sure others wouldn't mind seeing either...


----------



## Admin US West (Oct 18, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > We do not track who uses the Karma. Its recorded in the database, but we have not bothered to dig it out, so its anonymous.
> ...



It only has minimal controls as described here, so there is no way to do that. There may be other software mods to add more capability, but we keep a absolute minimum of add-ons due to the potential for server issues, hackers, etc.

http://docs.simplemachines.org/index.php?topic=104


----------



## vowing_dad (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone thinks the Karma is annoying and serves no purpose?


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 6, 2012)

vowing_dad said:


> Anyone thinks the Karma is annoying and serves no purpose?



I find it rather amusing but it doesn't serve acheive anything except perhaps put off people saying their mind if they feel they are in the minority (which may of course be the silent majority) for fear of being smitten


----------



## vowing_dad (Jan 6, 2012)

scalesusa said:


> If someone is helpful and is making a positive contribution to the discussion, by all means give them a positive.



Unfortunately it's not how real-life people will do. Look at the karma of the guy "neuroanatomist". I think online users love to smite more than anything else.


----------



## D_Rochat (Jan 6, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> vowing_dad said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone thinks the Karma is annoying and serves no purpose?
> ...



I think you're bang on there. Say what you need to say and let the smiters smite. I'm collecting smites by the way if anyone would be so kind ;D


----------



## dstppy (Jan 6, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> vowing_dad said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone thinks the Karma is annoying and serves no purpose?
> ...



Dead-on in my case. I usually re-edit over and over and just end up deleting and basically don't have any 'fun' slant to things I say anymore.

I console myself with the fact that there's a poster here who's opinion I value and can see *NO* reason for them to have negatives (never mean, when they're wrong, they concede) and they have more than a few.

It's a silly system.


----------



## RC (Jan 6, 2012)

My take on karma: 

Applaud all posts which provide informative or helpful info--I"m just a humble hobbyist and I really appreciate other's experiences and the time they take to share it.

I'm not into smiting posters unless they're being a real bone heads.

Hmm, this is worth an applaud.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 6, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> I think you're bang on there. Say what you need to say and let the smiters smite. I'm collecting smites by the way if anyone would be so kind ;D



;D ;D ;D


----------



## vowing_dad (Jan 6, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > vowing_dad said:
> ...



;D ;D ;D Don't worry, I just applaud you... Oops! I am supposed to be anonymous!!! ohh... Am I going to get 10 smites soon!?!?


----------



## K-amps (Jan 6, 2012)

dstppy said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > vowing_dad said:
> ...



If you take the time to re-edit.. then you deserve a +1 ...applaud.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 6, 2012)

RC said:


> My take on karma:
> 
> Applaud all posts which provide informative or helpful info--I"m just a humble hobbyist and I really appreciate other's experiences and the time they take to share it.
> 
> ...



It is:


----------



## thepancakeman (Jan 6, 2012)

dstppy said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > vowing_dad said:
> ...



Or you could just wait until your grumpy, and then you don't care nearly so much as to whom you might offend. ;D


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are the one who has to give out warnings for inappropriate posts, you collect a lot of negatives.


----------



## Harley (Jan 11, 2012)

+1 to all! ...even D_Rochat.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 12, 2012)

scalesusa said:


> If you are the one who has to give out warnings for inappropriate posts, you collect a lot of negatives.



You did'nt reset your own Karma!! 
Respect +Applaud!


----------



## macrodust (Jan 12, 2012)

I am celebrating getting my first karma feedback as a new member. Very few post so far, none of them rude or even challenging, but still a "smite"! :-[


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,2818.new.html#new


----------



## K-amps (Jan 12, 2012)

macrodust said:


> I am celebrating getting my first karma feedback as a new member. Very few post so far, none of them rude or even challenging, but still a "smite"! :-[



Therer there +1


----------



## macrodust (Jan 12, 2012)

K-amps said:


> macrodust said:
> 
> 
> > I am celebrating getting my first karma feedback as a new member. Very few post so far, none of them rude or even challenging, but still a "smite"! :-[
> ...



Cheers!!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 13, 2012)

to cut down on silly smites you could give everyone a 3 smite limit per day and make it so you cant smite the same person more than once a day. + can stay unchanged. that way for someone to build up alot of smites they would have to annoy alot of people.


----------



## archangelrichard (Jan 17, 2012)

"Can someone tell me what the karma rating is standing for?"

Nothing

Random people at random times are clicking on random buttons

It has no real meaning but keeps people occupied thinking it does


----------



## karminator (Jan 19, 2012)

scalesusa said:


> Yes, there is a minimum number of posts required to use the feature. This is to allow new members to get a feel for whats normal as far as posts go, and to stop people from signing up just to smite someone before they have established themselves as a legitimate poster.
> 
> Use the plus or minus sparingly, I seldom use the negative unless someone is really super rude to others, but not enough to get a ban or warning. Some are like kiddies, and just like to post negatives on others. It really is not helpful to do this. We do not track who uses the Karma. Its recorded in the database, but we have not bothered to dig it out, so its anonymous.
> 
> If someone is helpful and is making a positive contribution to the discussion, by all means give them a positive.



+1


----------



## karminator (Jan 19, 2012)

vowing_dad said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > If someone is helpful and is making a positive contribution to the discussion, by all means give them a positive.
> ...



Totally. One of the best contributors on the forum.


----------

